

Show HN: Published my personal CV creator to GitHub - buu700
https://github.com/buu700/html-resume

======
bjourne
One problem, which I suppose is hard to do something about, is that lines are
not hyphenated. Blocks of text looks much more aesthetically pleasing if they
are. That's the reason I'm reluctantly still writing my CV in Latex - it's the
only software that handles hyphenation and kerning really well.

~~~
buu700
Thanks for the suggestion! Just added that to the CSS; everything will be
hyphenated now.

Anything else you'd like to see in there? CSS3 handles most (all?) of what
LaTeX can do that would be useful here, and this only needs to render properly
in wkhtmltopdf.

~~~
bjourne
Doesn't seem to work for me. It could be that I'm running Ubuntu (assuming you
are on OS X) and my version of wkhtmltopdf (0.9.9) uses an older version of
webkit that doesn't have support for hyphenation yet.

~~~
buu700
_(assuming you are on OS X)_

Excuse me? Screw you too, buddy. (I've only ever used this on some version of
Ubuntu, so you're definitely not on a badly supported platform or anything. :)

Anyway, I haven't actually tested the hyphenation myself; the CSS was simple
enough that I figured it would just work in any vaguely recent build of
WebKit, but I'll mess around with both the CSS and the Wkhtmltopdf version
after work today and see if I can find out what the issue is.

~~~
bjourne
Sorry, the reason I assumed OS X was because Safari seem to have better
hyphenation support than current Linux browser rendering engines. See
<http://caniuse.com/css-hyphens> and
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5356752/webkit-
hyphenatio...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5356752/webkit-hyphenation)

------
sdoering
Thanks for posting. This really is a nice starting point for me, as I really
have to do an update to my resume in the near future.

I will definitely use some of this as an inspiration.

------
aj
More documentation, additional details in the Readme, usage/installation
instructions etc would be really useful. Right now, I have no clue what I'll
be doing with this or how.

~~~
buu700
Done. (Thanks for the interest!)

